# Partage écran



## Ti7an (15 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour 
Voilà je possède un Apple TV dernier génération 
Et je voudrai transmettre mon écran iMac 
J'ai tous fait comme i faut mais sur la télé écran noir de temps en temps j'ai un peu de son 
Comment faire ????


----------



## Ti7an (16 Novembre 2014)

Help svp


----------



## Ti7an (16 Novembre 2014)

Alors ???


----------



## Fadasse (16 Novembre 2014)

J'ai eu ce soucis ... et je suis passé par une réinstallation du système sur le Mac, conseillée par un type très sympa de chez Apple.


----------



## Ti7an (16 Novembre 2014)

Ok je doit réinstaller os


----------

